# Blacktip off of Navarre beach 5/29



## JoeTheFisherman (May 26, 2008)

Went out to Navarre beach this evening with my wife, weather was perfect, water was calm and it looks like the clarity has improved since last week. I didn't even encounter any June grass. We set up just east of the main parking lot using a whole squid on a big circle hook. Casted out several times and watched the the rod tips bounce around as the little fish picked the hooks clean on us. Third recast (around 9:15 PM) and so far the only fish we caught was a hard head catfish my wife caught earlier. We discuss spending another 15 min or so fishing and then we would pack up since the action was a little slow. 5 Min later my rod goes crazy and I pick up on it and watch line scream from the reel faster then I was ready for. Whatever it was it could really pull and jump as I heard it flop on the surface a couple times before I actually saw it it. I got it up to shore and was all smiles. Sharks....always fun to catch, even better to eat. Will post photo tomorrow. Going again tomorrow, gotta make sure the wife catches one next time 'round.


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Great post! Did the Black tip eat squid? Even better! you never know what's going to eat when you have a line in the water..Good luck tomorrow night or tonight I should say andI hope your wife gets the thrill to reel in that next shark.

Keep those great post coming!

Jimmy


----------



## JoeTheFisherman (May 26, 2008)

Yes, I've had good luck the past two years catching shark using whole squid. I rig them on a 15/0 circle hook with a 3 oz pyramid sinker.


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

How did you get your line out?


----------



## JoeTheFisherman (May 26, 2008)

I cast it out as far as I can fling it. I use a 12 ft ugly stick. Honestly it doesn't have to be out too far. I've seen 10-12ft long bull sharks in less than 4 feet of water.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch....I'll be doing some shark fishing myself later this year...Nothing like fighting a toothy critter about 6 ft or so.


----------



## cert-315 (Apr 13, 2009)

Very nice! Haven't tried squid for sharks...might give it a shot...


----------



## JoeTheFisherman (May 26, 2008)

We went out last night again, this time bringing the kids and a friend. 5 rods in the water using a variety of baits (mullet, squid, shrimp, cigar minnows, and sand fleas). same spot, same conditions........SKUNKED!!!


----------

